# Which TV shall I keep? Bush or LG?



## Aaron87 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi, I currently have two TV's

Bush 37" (model: LCD37883F1080P)
LG 32" (model: 32CS460-ZA)

I'm not sure which to keep? now, the bush is water damaged but works fine, no image problems at all but the picture quality (personal preference) is better on the LG.

Which one do you guys think I should go for? Quality or Size? Them extra 5" make a hell of a difference!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

I would keep the LG because it has better picture quality than your bush tv. Your bush tv may not have any problems now but down the road it could start having problems because of the water damage it has now.


----------



## Aaron87 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi mpeet, thanks for the reply. Yeah, I've decided to keep the LG now, as much as them extra 5" make a difference, i'm sure i'll get over it  thanks again


----------



## Aaron87 (Jan 16, 2015)

*< moderator edit to remove spam quote>*

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## tankr (Mar 24, 2015)

LG, for me!


----------

